# H A W Êž E N



## Ames (Mar 18, 2012)

Have any of you guys heard of this awesome sauce of a game?

It's an mmo first-person mech shooter. (that's also f2p)

[video=youtube;JEeI0bQiJWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEeI0bQiJWE[/video]

It's like the realism of MechWarrior meets the pace of Armored Core.

And dear lord the environments and the graphics are orgasmic.

Total geek boner.


----------



## veeno (Mar 18, 2012)

*stars dancing around*

Im so exited and i just cant hide it.

This game looks awesome.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been waiting for this since last summer. :3


----------



## Cain (Mar 18, 2012)

This actually looks amazing, not one of those 'oh yeah let's just spend some resources and be half-assed about it' f2ps, but a proper one. 

http://playhawken.com?ref=V5hOtXTr
Help me reserve a spot? c:


----------



## Aidy (Mar 18, 2012)

I was checking it out, it does actually seem kinda cool. I'm not usually a fan of online games like that but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 18, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> This actually looks amazing, not one of those 'oh yeah let's just spend some resources and be half-assed about it' f2ps, but a proper one.
> 
> http://playhawken.com?ref=V5hOtXTr
> Help me reserve a spot? c:


I would if I hadn't signed up over a month ago :3


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 18, 2012)

Excited for it, with this and the new mechwarrior being released this year, i can kiss all my free time goodbye >.<


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 18, 2012)

This is free to play? There's no way a game that looks so good could be free. Must. Try. Now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 18, 2012)

kyle19 said:


> Excited for it, with this and the new mechwarrior being released this year, i can kiss all my free time goodbye >.<


And if that wasn't enought there's gonna be a rather good looking mech movie about. At least if the quality is the same as in the teaser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmPLiJgGASM


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And if that wasn't enought there's gonna be a rather good looking mech movie about. At least if the quality is the same as in the teaser
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmPLiJgGASM



Not sure I like the idea the movie, but the games themselves should be able to entertain me plenty. My direwolf needs combat again


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2012)

kyle19 said:


> My direwolf needs combat again


And so does my Mad dog


----------



## Ames (Mar 21, 2012)

My life needs more mecha.

Plox.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 21, 2012)

JamesB said:


> My life needs more mecha.
> 
> Plox.


Never enough Mechs for me.
Eastern styled mechas ain't really my thing. Needs more Battletech styled stuff


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2012)

HOLY SHIT I GOT INTO THE ALPHA

[yt]C_VheAwZBuQ[/yt]


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep. Alpha 2 squad, reporting in.


----------



## Cain (Sep 28, 2012)

Yup, got into the alpha too.
I would have gotten into the previous one, but I wanted to have a newer callsign so created another account x3

Let's smack some bitches.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 28, 2012)

Realism of Mechwarrior? Not in the bloody least. Fucking awesome none the less? Very much so. >8D

Mechwarrior for calculated team action.

Hawken for faster paced dog fight style mech action.

And Steel Battalion still hooked up on my xbox to make me wish the game would get a proper sequel. ;_; I also hope that is a proper SB sequel ever drops I won't have to suffer through Hell Week again. XD


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh lawdy the servers are so overloaded atm.

But yeah this game looks amazing.  Customization's pretty limited atm, but I guess that's to be expected from an alpha.

Shall we post our callsigns?

Bolder here


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Naw. I see appeal, but I'll pass. Something about it doesn't sit right with me. Looks like I'd get frustrated fast for some reason.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 28, 2012)

if you see a Verin, its either me...or 10 other folks playing on my alpha account


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's a heavy NDA breaker and account closer right there...sharing your account.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a heavy NDA breaker and account closer right there...sharing your account.


actually no
in the first part it states "You and your Organization" they do acknowledge that there may be groups utilizing a single accounts to multiple accounts to judge the game. The reason being is that my group tend to try to jump onto beta's and even alphas and not all of us make it. On top of that I dont have much spare time to do actually play the game so others may use my account to play instead.


also out of 80 of us who applied only 4 of us made it


----------



## Kajet (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh hey this game, If you see me in a game say Hey.


----------



## Whiskey_Tango_Foxtrot (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been following this game since late 2011 and was let in with the alpha 2 group, the game completely exceeds my expectations. You can find me under Whiskey_Tango_Foxtrot both in-game and on the forums, feel free to friend me, send me a PM or whatever.

Hope to see you all once the beta opens up


----------



## WolfsFang (Oct 7, 2012)

Was playing alpha, this is a great game and i cant wait for beta.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Oct 10, 2012)

HHmmm. I'm a long-time Mechwarrior fan, but this may be good. I keep getting screwed over by my team in MWO anyway, so we'll see how Hawken goes.


----------



## Ames (Oct 26, 2012)

Beta tiem!


----------

